# Sealing a wooden enclosure?



## Legmaker72 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm in the process of building an indoor wooden enclosure for my Marginated tort. 
I have concerns about moisture and hygiene, cleaning etc... 
Has anyone sealed the inside of the wood with marine paint/epoxy? Or something to seal the wood for ease of cleaning?
Anything recommended?
She is in a temporary plastic tub container and recently had a poop mess requiring me to empty and scrub the entire thing and throw out all of the substrate. Wasn't the usual, but it made me think about the wood enclosure.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 29, 2015)

I use fiberglass resin (NOT MAT)for my wooden and cement projects, but it's because I'm trained in it and have a lot of extra.
Most folks line the wood with plastic, such as a shower curtain.
I would consider marine epoxy paint. As long as it says that it is non toxic when cured.
It sounds like your tort has loose stool? You're in Florida. Offer some Hibiscus leaves. They are good roughage.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you. I was wondering about using marine paint. 
Yes I believe her stool was a bit loose. She has been eating a ton lately. Kale and a variety of spring mix types. 
But, she is new to me, so it may be the stress of the move? 
Hopefully things will settle down once I can get the enclosure built.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2015)

Boat paint will work, but its expensive and you'll need to make sure you get a non-toxic variety. Some boat paints are infused with toxins to keep the barnacles and other organisms off.

I used Drylok on a new closed chamber about a year ago, and I've been pretty happy with the results. No complaints.

If its an open topped enclosure, we have one experienced member who uses and recommends regular bathroom style paint.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm going to try the self adhesive vinyl floor tiles and seal the seams.
We will see how that works !

The enclosure will have a plexi front and screen hinged top. Here it is so far in the photo.


----------



## Jeansie (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2015)

Legmaker72 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to try the self adhesive vinyl floor tiles and seal the seams.
> We will see how that works !



I've looked into going that way too, but didn't pursue it. Will you post pics and let us know how it all works for you?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 31, 2015)

Just to be clear I have done this yet, but am currently sorting out more brooder type boxes. Have you seen in some rooms, usually bathrooms or kitchens where the vinyl floor is cut such that it goes up the wall about four to six inches. The only seem it at the corners. I've done much mopping and I can tell you from that experince, these rooms with this type of floor edging mop much easier than when the there is vinyl or wood base board.

In this case the only seem will be at the four corners and can be sealed with silicon. If you had a bottom or foot print of 4 x 8 then you would need a 5 x 9 pieces of floor vinyl for a six inch base board. If you are not to selective or picky about color or pattern (it's going to mostly be covered in substrate anyways), then the place at Home Depot or Lowe's where people had something cut, but changed their minds will out price all other alternatives less free stuff.

Even a solid piece of vinyl floor and vinyl baseboard would be few seems, but the method where the floor is run up the wall has no seems, less each corner.

It may be awhile before I get to this, some serious honeydo is backing up.


----------



## Snow Leopard (Dec 31, 2015)

I used a large piece of commercial linoleum to line my wooden enclosure and ran it up the sides as Will mentioned. I did not glue the entire sheet but used silicone under the edges and under the trim (then screwed the trim down). This stuff is pretty stiff so you need to do it on a warm day and give it some time to relax before you start cutting and placing it. It is much easier to make a cardboard template to check the fit before cutting the actual linoleum. You could probably do the same thing with pond liner. Here are a couple of pictures of mine under construction
I don't think that paint will be able to seal edges, but it would keep the underlying wood from rotting. My experience has been that paint exposed to continual moisture will begin to flake off. A paint expert would be able to give you better advise.
Is this going to be a permanent enclosure or will they out grow it in a few years? Will water leaking out of the enclosure cause will cause other damage? Answering those things may help you decide how much cost and effort to put in right now.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

This is the progress of our new enclosure. It's as big as we could go at this point.
The inside is sealed with the linoleum tiles.
Waiting on the rest of my supplies (light fixture, etc..) to mount, then I'll be good to go.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Snow Leopard said:


> I used a large piece of commercial linoleum to line my wooden enclosure and ran it up the sides as Will mentioned. I did not glue the entire sheet but used silicone under the edges and under the trim (then screwed the trim down). This stuff is pretty stiff so you need to do it on a warm day and give it some time to relax before you start cutting and placing it. It is much easier to make a cardboard template to check the fit before cutting the actual linoleum. You could probably do the same thing with pond liner. Here are a couple of pictures of mine under construction
> I don't think that paint will be able to seal edges, but it would keep the underlying wood from rotting. My experience has been that paint exposed to continual moisture will begin to flake off. A paint expert would be able to give you better advise.
> Is this going to be a permanent enclosure or will they out grow it in a few years? Will water leaking out of the enclosure cause will cause other damage? Answering those things may help you decide how much cost and effort to put in right now.


That's a huge enclosure! Looks great.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

I wonder if have the inside of an enclosure sprayed with truck bed liner material wood do a good job sealing it as well... Just a thought.


----------



## amnaturalist (Dec 31, 2015)

Look up MAS Epoxy its completely none toxic and it drys Crystal clear I used it on a fish tank cement backdrop about 5 years ago and it held up great for two years until i retired the tank because i moved. I'm thinking about getting into tortoises now and that's what i plan to seal the floor with.


----------



## Lyn W (Dec 31, 2015)

This is what John did - you may pick up a few tips/ideas

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/d-i-y-indoor-table-build-gonna-be-a-lot-of-questions.120689/


----------

